# Shape of pelvis



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

I read today that there are 4 shapes of pelvis and with some might be more complicated to give birth vaginally. How can you find out what shape of pelvis you have? In the Netherlands they are very reluctant with giving c-sections and I know of several stories where people end up with a c-section after have been in labour of 20+ hours, then finding out their pelvis simply wasnt opening enough or not shaped well for it. I am tending to believe that I have a very narrow pelvis shape because of feeling the bone structure. I also read some university research which states that when you have a shoe size below 4 and a half, you have a 25% chance of c-section, compared to 10% of people with shoe size 4 and half to 6, and 1% for people with larger than 6. My shoe size is a size 3 and a half to 4, with a body length of 5 foot 6 inches. So for my length they are very small. Also, there are certain body shapes that predict what type of pelvic shape you most likely have, and all these finding together make me believe I have an android type of pelvis. 

Is there any way this can be determined before going into labour already? I wouldnt want the horror of going through hours of labour and then get an emergency c-section, when they find out it wouldnt fit at such a moment. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There is no certain way to find out what the inner shape of your pelvis is. It can feel very narrow from outside, but be quite large in the inner pelvis, and vice versa. I've seen really slight framed women, 5ft tall, birth 10lb babies. It tends to be more often that the baby's head is in a sideways position or lying back to back that causes failure to progress rather than pelvic size. I really wouldn't see it as anything to be concerned about, there are ligaments on your pelvis that stretch to widen the outlet and positions you can be in to widen it also,

Please don't let this worry overtake anything, I'm sure you will be fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

